# THE BIGGEST HWUI_WHITELIST



## aarkayx (Jun 7, 2011)

This is a big whitelist for CM9 based ROMs for DX. I tested it on LiquidICS. *If nothing is said next to a app name that means it works alright* or more accurately it works alright in the app corners I tested. I am sure you will be happy to see that how many apps work with current implementation of HWA in CM9.

EDIT: I should tell you, I have *force GPU rendering on*.

So here you go:

com.android.phone - *slightly faster*
com.adobe.flashplayer
com.android.browser
com.android.chrome
com.android.deskclock
com.android.gallery3d
com.netflix.mediaclient
com.android.launcher - *stutter, slow down, occasional FC*
com.facebook.katana - *Runs a little **faster*
com.facebook.orca - *Runs a little **faster*
com.google.android.apps.googlevoice - *slight flicker*
com.ArtInGames.AirAttackHDLite
com.amazon.venezia - *slight flicker*
com.android.vending
com.anod.calendar
com.bvalosek.cpuspy
com.bytestorm.speedx
com.chartcross.gpstest
com.chase.sig.android
com.dictionary
com.digitaloutcrop.mixology
com.discolight
com.droidhen.game.racingmoto
com.dropbox.android - *slight flicker*
com.edwardkim.android.carlocatorfull
com.eolwral.osmonitor
com.geico.mobile* - disappearing floating windows*
com.google.android.apps.books
com.google.android.apps.chrometophone
com.google.android.apps.docs
com.google.android.apps.maps - *slight flicker *
com.google.android.apps.plus - *flicker in messenger when typing contact name for new message*
com.google.android.apps.shopper
com.google.android.apps.translate
com.google.android.apps.unveil
com.google.android.maps.mytracks
com.google.android.music
com.google.android.stardroid
com.google.android.street
com.google.android.youtube - *slight flicker and stutter*
com.google.zxing.client.android
com.googlecode.android.wifi.tether
com.gsamlabs.bbm
com.gvoip
com.hemispheregames.osmos
com.imangi.templerun - *slight stutter*
com.imdb.mobile - *slight flicker and stutter*
com.infonow.bofa
com.inspiredandroid.linuxcontrolcenter
com.jiubang.go.backup.pro - *Too much flicker*
com.jpapps.quickclockadvanced *- disappearing floating windows *
com.jrummy.liberty.toolboxpro - *Little slow down and flicker*
com.karson.android.customcardock
com.mathpad.mobile.android.wt.unit
com.melodis.midomiMusicIdentifier
com.mobisystems.editor.office_registered
com.musixmatch.android.lyrify
com.mxtech.videoplayer.ad
com.natenai.glowhockey2
com.nuance.flext9.input
com.omgpop.dstfree
com.pandora.android
com.sand.airdroid
com.skype.raider*- Doesnt work*
com.smule.magicpiano - *slight flicker and stutter*
com.sportstracklive.stopwatch
com.srsdev.allfacts
com.ted.android - *slight flicker and stutter*
com.tfd.mobile.TfdSearch
com.threadabort.android.callerid
com.touchtype.swiftkey
com.transloc.android - *slight flicker*
com.trapster.android
com.urbanspoon
com.vzw.hss.myverizon
com.yelp.android
com.zeptolab.ctr.hd.lite.google
com.zynga.words
cz.jhg.gmapsspeed
gbis.gbandroid
info.matthewwardrop.scholarley
mobi.ifunny
net.flixster.android
org.dayup.gtask
org.satok.gweather
org.xbmc.android.remote
org.zwanoo.android.speedtest
pl.solid.explorer *- disappearing floating windows*
rubberbigpepper.lgCamera
tk.solrosa.apps.intellectualjokes
udk.android.reader.az
uk.co.nickfines.RealCalc
vStudio.Android.Camera360 - *Doesnt work*

*Gathered from other posts:*
_flipboard.app_[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] (Flipboard "Magazine" - flawless)[/background]
_au.com.shiftyjelly.pocketcasts _[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](PocketCasts Podcast/Video Player - flawless)[/background]
_com.rookiestudio.perfectviewer _[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](Perfect Viewer Comic Reader - flawless)[/background]
_com.anddoes.launcher _[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](Apex Launcher - slight flickering especially when resizing widgets but other than that it's snappy & beau-ti-ful with hwa on)[/background]
_com.alensw.PicFolder _[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](QuickPic - flawless)[/background]
_com.emulator.fpse _[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](FPSE Playstation Emu - [/background]*massive*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] boost in graphics quality, speed)[/background]
_com.miui.player_
_com.miui.home
com.miui.gallery_


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Think its time to change to a blacklist.......


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

Pretty damn impressive. And some pretty damn impressive testing! Thanks!


----------



## innesness (Mar 11, 2012)

For anybody with the following apps that are wondering, these work quite well also:

_flipboard.app_ (Flipboard "Magazine" - flawless)
_au.com.shiftyjelly.pocketcasts _(PocketCasts Podcast/Video Player - flawless)
_com.rookiestudio.perfectviewer _(Perfect Viewer Comic Reader - flawless)
_com.anddoes.launcher _(Apex Launcher - slight flickering especially when resizing widgets but other than that it's snappy & beau-ti-ful with hwa on)
_com.alensw.PicFolder _(QuickPic - flawless)
_com.emulator.fpse _(FPSE Playstation Emu - *massive* boost in graphics quality, speed)

On MIUI:

_com.miui.player
com.miui.home
com.miui.gallery_

The MIUI ones are old news but for those that _don't_ know, whitelisting makes MIUI launcher/lockscreen/overall environment much smoother, almost like you aren't on an ancient phone


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

I just added everything I have under /data/apps and anything I thought may benefit under /system/apps and everything is working great so far running liquid ics. I added the keyboard to the list and it seems to be much more responsive

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Think its time to change to a blacklist.......


That was tried. Caused a ton of problems with SystemUI and pop up menus/headers.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> That was tried. Caused a ton of problems with SystemUI and pop up menus/headers.


 still can be attained with a blacklist and directly blacklisting systemui from fw. I also have systemui whitelisted in my 7/3 build with no flickers afaik

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

I have systemui white listed on liquid and no flickers except 2 or 3 apps which I think or the apps. Still need to do more testing

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Most all of my games run fine and I don't have them in the white list. Does this mean that they're using the cpu to software render everything. I'm running for example krazy karts and kartsmania, and both seem to be 3d type games kinda like supertuxkart (which really should be ported to android, it'd shouldn't be much work).

Should I add my working games to the whitelist to see if they run okay with gpu acceleration, I'm assuming that's the whole idea of the whitelsit, but can't understand how they're running as well as they do if they're using the cpu to render the games n graphics. Asphalt 5 runs fine too. The last time I tried, quite a few builds ago, it ran like a champ, the intro video stuttered around, but once that was through or I tapped the screen, when the game itself came up it ran super. I'm almost certain it does using roms with a whitelist instead of a blacklist. So again, I must assume this one is using the cpu to render everything.

All gameplay is very smooth and there are no stutters in either game play or sound.

Thanks to everyone who made ICS a reality on the X.as welll as giving us so many options to choose from. You guys are the best! I want a new phone so bad , but because of you guys, and the fact that the X is such a sweet phone, I really can't see a reason to upgrade. I'm past the point of no return on trying to keep unlimited data, and even though I probably don't use over 300MB a month, (little to no signal where I live, but 3g near grundy on the VA side, but in KY I only have 1x and that sucks donkey..... @$*($&#. Thinking about going with a regional carrier so I'd have 3g/4g almost everywhere, but I hear Verizon is in talks with Appalachian Wireless (the regional) to provide 4g coverage to both appalachian wireless customers and verizon customers.

Sorry to get off topic. if anyone know's anything about regional carriers/verizon and why I can get 3g in grundy on appalachian wireless towers, but not in pikeville, please let me know. I can't even get the next fastest down from 3g. My boss has the regional carrier and he has evdo at work while I'm stuck with 1x. That blows. I haven't researched it lately but I think evdo is slower than 3g but much faster than 1x. I do know his iphone's net connection is way faster than my 1x connection. The only problem with the regional is that their phones are older than the pyramids. The best droid they have is the milestone X2. And I know there's not a lot of support for the X2. At leaseet I haven't seen any ICS or CM7 roms for that device. I like my physical camera button that no other phones have that I know of . I know some camera apps let you use the power button or other buttons to take photos, but I still like my red button.

Very sorry for getting way off topic again at the end.


----------



## dizz (Aug 29, 2011)

Pardon a noob question what are the steps i need to do add this whitelist


----------



## icephreaq (Feb 16, 2012)

If running liquid there should be a file in /system called HWUI_WHITELIST. All you have to do is edit that file with a text editor in a root file browser to add the items from the OP. The latest CM9 build didn't appear to have one as I believe done of the HWA issues have been resolved in newer versions.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

